# Hospital "pods"



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We just finished our test bathroom pods. 2nd photo shows how the pod will be dropped into the box out in the concrete. Will be shipped out tiled and trimmed. Craned, jacked up, lowered, an then plumbing and electrical tied in. Then poured. 

I believe 60 of these are going out.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's F'N cool!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn! I thought I was fancy prefabbing my tub/shower diverters.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

mpot said:


> Damn! I thought I was fancy prefabbing my tub/shower diverters.


It's pretty cool.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

They'll be making them in china next, then we will all be out of work


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> They'll be making them in china next, then we will all be out of work


Someone will have to teach em...


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> We just finished our test bathroom pods. 2nd photo shows how the pod will be dropped into the box out in the concrete. Will be shipped out tiled and trimmed. Craned, jacked up, lowered, an then plumbing and electrical tied in. Then poured. I believe 60 of these are going out.


Your company, whole thing, start to finish? Install too?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That awesome wish we had a shop like that around here


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

mpot said:


> Your company, whole thing, start to finish? Install too? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


No, all the trades do their own work. We are handling the lift and install.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is pretty cool.....

so this is just set in place on a concrete pad and then plumbed in??

what is the botom brown base made up of?? 
is it some sort of lanimate that will just sit on the concrete 

just wondering


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Someone will have to teach em...


Okay...everyone but Flyout95 will be out of work. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Okay...everyone but Flyout95 will be out of work. :laughing: :jester:


Someone has to inspect it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In that case our jobs are safe. Like anybody could actually pass your inspection. :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> In that case our jobs are safe. Like anybody could actually pass your inspection. :laughing:


Come on, I'm fair. I've never forgotten where I came from. Sometimes common sense prevails code, at least on remodeling. New work you ALL fail if ya mess up. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> that is pretty cool..... so this is just set in place on a concrete pad and then plumbed in?? what is the botom brown base made up of?? is it some sort of lanimate that will just sit on the concrete just wondering


This is the mock up. The pan deck will be boxed out where the bathrooms are located. The waste drops will be cut, then after the concrete pour, we use the wheel jacks to move the rooms, then crank lower. Once we're all square, they pour concrete and lock it all into place. The floor is tiled. No laminate.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Any special bracing to prevent the structure from flexing, so the grout does not crack?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It was only a matter of time.
If all the trades are involved, where was the prefab set up? Is the process similar to jobs (like hospitals) where the design of the MEP is integrated with structural using cad?
I did a TI recently for a union electrical contractor who is mocking up pods. Once he gets backing using his prototypes as bait, he's planning on going to a border state to crank them out. One step from Asia.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> It was only a matter of time. If all the trades are involved, where was the prefab set up? Is the process similar to jobs (like hospitals) where the design of the MEP is integrated with structural using cad? I did a TI recently for a union electrical contractor who is mocking up pods. Once he gets backing using his prototypes as bait, he's planning on going to a border state to crank them out. One step from Asia.


Being built in our high bay warehouse, everything we do is MEP now. We're union in Chicago, if it's installed in the city, it's fabbed in the city. No ifs ands or butts.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Any special bracing to prevent the structure from flexing, so the grout does not crack?


Structural studs. We took it on a test ride on a flat bed and it held together.


----------

